# cycling in Cumbernauld



## Weeloubylou (8 Feb 2014)

Hi, looking for cycle clubs in Cumbernauld or fellow cyclists with moderate fitness that fancy doing a wee bit of training once the weather gets better.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Feb 2014)

Hiya again!
Saw your other post in the welcome mat first, so answered there!
Might meet soon on a CC Ecosse or a Belles ride


----------



## Weeloubylou (9 Feb 2014)

Hi Pat, sounds good :-D


----------



## shyfire (9 Feb 2014)

Hello, used to stay in Cumbernauld, now a few miles along the road.
Not a club but there is a new cycling initiative, 'I am Bike' that I think is going to start regular rides. Don't know much about it yet, they are on Facebook and have a website http://cycletothemoon.com/ Might be worth a look
Bit further away but Stirling Cycle Hub is also running monthly MTB and road rides in prep for PofS http://www.stirlingcyclehub.org/news/90-monthly-hub-club-rides .


----------



## Weeloubylou (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks Shyfire, I will look into these


----------



## Nicola10 (11 Feb 2014)

Weeloubylou said:


> Hi, looking for cycle clubs in Cumbernauld or fellow cyclists with moderate fitness that fancy doing a wee bit of training once the weather gets better.



Hi I'm in Gartcosh not far away from Cumbernauld, I'm looking for someone to go cycling with, don't mind coming up to Cumbernauld, I work there anyway so know the place fairly well. Get in touch and we can meet up


----------



## Weeloubylou (11 Feb 2014)

Nicola10 said:


> Hi I'm in Gartcosh not far away from Cumbernauld, I'm looking for someone to go cycling with, don't mind coming up to Cumbernauld, I work there anyway so know the place fairly well. Get in touch and we can meet up


Hiya Nicola, that sounds great I'll give you a wee shout in a couple of wks. :-)


----------



## Nicola10 (12 Feb 2014)

Well hopefully this weather will get better, Im sick of getting soaked and ending up freezing, Im now resorting to spin classes!!


----------



## Weeloubylou (12 Feb 2014)

Nicola10 said:


> Well hopefully this weather will get better, Im sick of getting soaked and ending up freezing, Im now resorting to spin classes!!


I just don't cycle from Nov to end of feb sometimes mid march as I don't do frozen snotter ...spin classes, now that is a good idea! I just back from body pump, first class in a long time, I'm going to be so broken in a day or two


----------



## baisikeli (14 Mar 2014)

Hi Weeloubylou - although I'm from Cumby too, I would also recommend Stirling Bike Club (I'm a member and therefore a bit biased) which meets at 10am at the Peak Sports Centre - next to Stirling Albion's ground. Different groups go out that cater for all abilities - from very inexperienced to very experienced cyclists and there is an increasing number of females too which is great. No one is left behind. From my expereince a very friendly club - and honest I'm not on commission although the Chairman is my dad - I'm kidding about that bit. It's great that the nights are getting lighter.


----------



## Weeloubylou (15 Mar 2014)

Hiya Baisikeli, very pleased to meet you. That sounds like a good plan, what days do you meet up? I'm cycling with the Belles's on Tuesday, first real cycle of the season, just hoping the weather holds out! Yeah, its it wonderful that the nights are getting lighter and slowly warmer.


----------



## baisikeli (16 Mar 2014)

Sorry Weeloubylou I should have said Sat at 10am although some go out on a Sunday too but that's more informal. The different groups meet at Corrieris after their respective Sat runs for a bite to eat and a bit of banter - so there is a good social element to the club too. There's training on a Tues nite but that hasn't started yet. The club has a good website too.

After a winter of commuting I'm enjoying riding to work and home again. Hope u enjoy being on your bike again.


----------



## Louch (18 Apr 2014)

baisikeli said:


> Hi Weeloubylou - although I'm from Cumby too, I would also recommend Stirling Bike Club (I'm a member and therefore a bit biased) which meets at 10am at the Peak Sports Centre - next to Stirling Albion's ground. Different groups go out that cater for all abilities - from very inexperienced to very experienced cyclists and there is an increasing number of females too which is great. No one is left behind. From my expereince a very friendly club - and honest I'm not on commission although the Chairman is my dad - I'm kidding about that bit. It's great that the nights are getting lighter.


Iv been trying to get my forum access approved for months re joining arise, but being ignored. Joined last year, but was tOo intimidated to ride with a club, but wanted to get a feel for how I would fit in. Do you know who to prod for approval?


----------



## Weeloubylou (18 Apr 2014)

I Louch , I'm not sure but you could ask the forum. The cycling clubs cater for all levels so you should be fine. What I need is a little help at boasting my confidence on the road, I was going to nip down to @iambikes and see if they can support me with this. Let me know how you get on, are you thinking of starting your own club?


----------



## Louch (18 Apr 2014)

I have been trying to join their forum, but it's not being approved. 

If you want confidence on the road, come join a cc Ecosse ride. Or @Pat "5mph" and the belles on bikes. No bad eggs in either group


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Apr 2014)

Weeloubylou said:


> I Louch , I'm not sure but you could ask the forum. The cycling clubs cater for all levels so you should be fine. What I need is a little help at boasting my confidence on the road, I was going to nip down to @iambikes and see if they can support me with this. Let me know how you get on, are you thinking of starting your own club?



Have you joined the Belle on Bikes yet? There is a Belles group soon to be formed in Stirling too.


----------



## baisikeli (22 Apr 2014)

Louch said:


> Iv been trying to get my forum access approved for months re joining arise, but being ignored. Joined last year, but was tOo intimidated to ride with a club, but wanted to get a feel for how I would fit in. Do you know who to prod for approval?


 
Hi Louch - I'm making enquiries for you. You certainly shouldn't be too intimidated as there are all levels of cyclist from those just starting to ride on or off road to those that race. So you will definitley find a group that best meets your needs.

If available come along to the Peak this Sat at 10am (for road riding - sorry not sure if u r into off road) and you will definitley be welcomed.


----------



## baisikeli (22 Apr 2014)

Weeloubylou said:


> I Louch , I'm not sure but you could ask the forum. The cycling clubs cater for all levels so you should be fine. What I need is a little help at boasting my confidence on the road, I was going to nip down to @iambikes and see if they can support me with this. Let me know how you get on, are you thinking of starting your own club?


 
Hi Weeloubylou - not that I'm attempting to poach from any other club or organised group run but just as an alternative Stirling Bike Club has a Development group that leaves from the Peak at 10am every Sat and this will provide a boost to your road confidence and no doubt u will then be able to boast about it - only teasing. As I said to Louch you will be more than welcomed.

Nasty accident at Castlecary this morning.


----------



## baisikeli (22 Apr 2014)

baisikeli said:


> Hi Louch - I'm making enquiries for you. You certainly shouldn't be too intimidated as there are all levels of cyclist from those just starting to ride on or off road to those that race. So you will definitley find a group that best meets your needs.
> 
> If available come along to the Peak this Sat at 10am (for road riding - sorry not sure if u r into off road) and you will definitley be welcomed.


 
Hi Louch if you could email Jim Prentice at jim@jb-prentice.co.uk I'm sure he will be able to sort it out for you. All the best. G


----------



## Louch (22 Apr 2014)

Thanks for that, much appreciated. Can't get along this weekend as I am cycling to
Pedal on parliament with a group from on here, but will make a point soon. Will email Jim
When I get home later


----------

